# Brother looking for work (Heavy equipment, underground utilities)



## captgoody (Oct 4, 2007)

My brother is going to move here from Colorado and is looking for a job. He has a contractors license and insurance for underground utilities. He does cable, Fios, etc and runs heavy equipment. If someone knows of anything open, please give me a shout!!

[email protected]


----------



## captgoody (Oct 4, 2007)

Going to bump this to the top. He's leaving CO on Monday and willbe here by Thanksgiving. If anyone has anything to keep him busy - even 5 different jobs - M-F, please let me know, I'd appreciate it.


----------



## Brad King (Sep 30, 2007)

Is he willing to travel and work Turnarounds? Good money

What kind of Heavy Equipment?


----------



## captgoody (Oct 4, 2007)

BTT and PM sent! My brother came in town and was hired as a supervisor doing underground for a company in Pensacola. Unfortunatlely, this was short lived as he just got laid off today along with the rest of his crew, so, once again, if someone knows of any jobs for a blue collar worker, please let me know....

Bill


----------



## xxxxxxkidsoncoffee (Apr 30, 2008)

He might want to check with Derek at Northwest Florida Underground. Not sure how busy they are or if they need any help but it's worth a shot. Located in Milton FL.


----------

